# paraffin?



## jorgengb (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, I am new to this forum but I have already tried a few soap recipes.
I am using the spreadsheet by Chris Mathes (modified by kathleen Koch) and I plan to try to use candlewax (20% stearin + 80% paraffin), but I can't find any values for paraffin in the spreadsheet/tables, just for stearin. Does anyone know where I can find the paraffin values?
Kind regards -- Jørgen (Trondheim, Norway)


----------



## Hazel (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Jørgen, 

Welcome to the forum!   

I'm confused. Are you making soaps or candles?


----------



## carebear (Jan 2, 2012)

paraffin doesn't saponify - you cannot make soap from that much paraffin, though you could add a little to soap to leave a film if you wish.


----------



## jorgengb (Jan 21, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Hi Jørgen,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I'm confused. Are you making soaps or candles?



Thank you!
Soap, of course ;-)

I was using mainly olive oil and I wanted to add some coconut fat in order to make the soap harder, but since I couldn't find any coconut fat but had some old candles available...


----------



## Hazel (Jan 21, 2012)

Okay. I was just confused by you wanting to use paraffin.


----------



## jorgengb (Jan 21, 2012)

carebear said:
			
		

> paraffin doesn't saponify - you cannot make soap from that much paraffin, though you could add a little to soap to leave a film if you wish.



Thank you, I eventually understood why -- no hydroxyl groups in paraffin.

You mentioned adding a little paraffin to soap to leave a film. 
What is the advantage of leaving a waxy film?


----------



## jorgengb (Jan 21, 2012)

jorgengb said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The proportion was actually 
2000 g olive oil
260 g candlewax (likely to be 80% paraffin, 20% stearin)


----------



## Hazel (Jan 21, 2012)

jorgengb said:
			
		

> carebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't mention it. carebear did and she'll have to answer that question. I've never heard of using paraffin in soap making.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow this is a new one for me too...

So it is to harden soap?


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 21, 2012)

Would it be like adding beeswax to soap as some soapers do in order to lend an extra bit of hardness and longevity?

IrishLass


----------



## paillo (Jan 21, 2012)

seems to me it could be drain-clogging (speaking from candle experience) and leave a waxy residue on your skin. i certainly don't think i'd try it, though would love to hear reasons why it would be beneficial.


----------



## jorgengb (Jan 22, 2012)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> Would it be like adding beeswax to soap as some soapers do in order to lend an extra bit of hardness and longevity?
> 
> IrishLass



No, it won't. Beeswax does saponify, paraffin doesn't.

«Beeswax is a tough wax formed from a mixture of several compounds.

An approximate chemical formula for beeswax is C15H31COOC30H61.[3] Its main components are palmitate, palmitoleate, hydroxypalmitate[4] and oleate esters of long-chain (30-32 carbons) aliphatic alcohols, with the ratio of triacontanyl palmitate CH3(CH2)29O-CO-(CH2)14CH3 to cerotic acid[5] CH3(CH2)24COOH, the two principal components, being 6:1.»
[source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beeswax]

«The solid forms of paraffin, called paraffin wax, are from the heaviest molecules from C20H42 to C40H82»
[source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paraffin]

Since paraffin has no hydroxyl groups, it cannot possibly saponify.


----------



## paillo (Jan 22, 2012)

ok, so i'm still curious. what are the benefits to adding paraffin to cp soap?


----------



## jorgengb (Jan 22, 2012)

paillo said:
			
		

> ok, so i'm still curious. what are the benefits to adding paraffin to cp soap?



Good question. I don't know the answer, and I'm also curious. Is there any benefit at all? :?: :?: :?: 
As mentioned above, in my case the addition of paraffin was *accidental*. When I realised that paraffin does not saponify, I didn't proceed with that batch. So, I really can't tell what the result would have been.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jan 22, 2012)

Interesting thought on paraffin but better off not to use it. I would melt the old candles down add some FO and make tarts with it, if you want to get rid of them.


----------

